# Poppy



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi all from down under. Sorry to hear about your awful weather. Poor Jan is having an awful time keeping my two clean especially mud lark Poppy.
It is scorchio here today it was 82 at 9-15 This evening.
I was browsing my groomers web site and found these pictures of Poppy's before and after first puppy trim.
You forget how dinky they were. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the pictures of little Poppy puppy - not so much as a splash of mud on her then 
It sounds as if you are having a dreadful time down under 82 - don't know how you can bear it  I do hope that you are enjoying every moment and not missing your pups too much.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love the pictures of little Poppy puppy - not so much as a splash of mud on her then
> It sounds as if you are having a dreadful time down under 82 - don't know how you can bear it  I do hope that you are enjoying every moment and not missing your pups too much.


It was 96 yesterday (Friday). Went to Brian's favourite racecourse and put some of his ashes under a bush that looked right across the racecourse. I have also put some overlooking our favourite beach at Terrigal. Picture attached of both.
I have not seen any cockapoos but have seen plenty of Labradoodles and Goldenoodles which were miniature and did look very much like cockapoos.
My friend has an elderly Lab who is quite indifferent she will wag her tail in greeting then ignores you unlike mine who must insist on sitting on your lap and kissing you all over. I miss them dearly but get daily updates and pictures.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Second picture


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy putting puppy Jasper in his place. She used to do this to Boycie when he wouldn't stay sitting a paw in front to make him sit back down or no treat.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Christine! 

So happy you're having a nice time. It looks wonderful and you have Brian with you, laying him to rest in his favourite places.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to think that Brian will be part of the hustle and bustle of race days and you can think of him right there enjoying the spectacle of horses racing past with their colourful silk clad jockeys on board.
My Dad's ashes ended up in several places too - it was important somehow to make sure that he was in the places that he had loved to be. Of course the place he is most in is my heart - we've never been closer and it is nearly 18 years since he died - I often talk to him and feel his smile and sense of humour when I need it!
I just love that picture of Poppy trying to win approval for being good and controlling bouncing puppy too


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely to think that Brian will be part of the hustle and bustle of race days and you can think of him right there enjoying the spectacle of horses racing past with their colourful silk clad jockeys on board.
> My Dad's ashes ended up in several places too - it was important somehow to make sure that he was in the places that he had loved to be. Of course the place he is most in is my heart - we've never been closer and it is nearly 18 years since he died - I often talk to him and feel his smile and sense of humour when I need it!
> I just love that picture of Poppy trying to win approval for being good and controlling bouncing puppy too


Did Brian's last resting place in Australia today Sydney harbour.
Buried his ashes under an ancient oak in the botanical gardens. The tree looks across the harbour. The attached picture is the view from the oak.
We have one more ceremony on Australia Day the year anniversary of his passing we are burying ashes in our friends garden where we have spent many happy hours.during our visits down under.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

The tree where his ashes were buried.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Christine this is a wonderful way to lay someone to rest, so many lovely places, so many lovely memories.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh I love how Brian is here, there and everywhere - he has managed to be in many of his favourite spots as a final resting place, I hope you have enjoyed the sites with Brian and it has brought you great comfort and memories in achieving this incredible honour on his behalf xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps - I hope you enjoyed an appropriate beverage at each of his resting places & these can bring you luck or signs or names or meanings to your next race meetings horses names!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a very touching thread. I love the old oak tree and the harbour. Enjoy the rest of your ceremonies and your time in the sun ☀We've got ❄⛄here!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ps - I hope you enjoyed an appropriate beverage at each of his resting places & these can bring you luck or signs or names or meanings to your next race meetings horses names!! X


Yes we had a nice cup of tea his favourite tipple.
I also have a ring made out of his ashes so he is always with me x


----------

